# Walking through school campus...



## GirlInterrupted87 (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm wondering if i'm not alone with this feeling. Being an SA site, i'm sure some have been through this as well. 
I just feel so awkward whenever I'm walking through my campus university to any of my classes. I feel that everyone is watching me and judging the way I walk the way I look. Down to way my hair is styled to what make-up I have chosen to wear. It really irritates me and I hate feeling this way. Sometimes I avoid going to classes because the feeling is SO overwhelming that I can't stand people looking at me and I get a full blown panic attack. 
I haven't made any friends on campus yet and the only person I know is my bf, but we have opposite schedules. It doesn't feel so bad when i'm with him walking but when I am alone the feeling is the worst. 
It doesn't stop there...when I get to class I hurry in and try to find a seat on one of the sides of the class and in the back. I hate sitting in the front or middle where people can look at me and see all my flaws. I'm so self-concious and I hate it! Does anyone else feel this way?


----------



## Khorneflakes (Oct 20, 2013)

I think this type of fear is quite common even among people without social anxiety, and in my opinion completely unfounded. By default humans have a very ego-centric outlook on life, every action or interaction or interpretation of our environment is seen and done with some reference to our own position. That's why it is so hard to "put onself in someone else's shoes". This also means, however, that we tend to greatly overstate the impact we have on strangers, because, well they're the same kind of self centered *******s like us =) When you walk through the campus inbetween classes, you probably see dozens of other students. can you afterwards remember the hair colour, or clothes, or body size of five of them? I'll be honest with you, i cannot, because i notice them only very superficially. I think about the next class, the exam next week, my sister being on vacation in mexico, a cool song that's stuck in my head, etc. It's my impression this applies next to everyone. Unless you really stand out of the crow, like being a three meter tall cyclops with red hair, people won't think about you the moment you turn around the corner. The thought that all of them specifically look at you and even see some flaws, it's just not happening. people are too much occupied with their own stuff. that might be sad in another way, but you really don't have to worry about being judged by everyone, let alone strangers on the campus =)


----------



## IAmDisappoint (Oct 9, 2013)

If you don't attempt to stand out, you won't. People in cities or colleges are like to ghosts to each other. I personally dwell more on what meal I'll have later that day than the people I pass by.


----------



## lesedwards (Oct 7, 2013)

People in general won't give a crap about what's going around them. 

The only way you'll be watched is if you're doing something that attracts alot of attention, but walking around doesn't do that at all


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

Story of my life. I never skip class because of this but I definitely always feel like people are just staring at me and judging my clothes, face, hair or something.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Do you go to a small school?

It's good to keep in mind that nobody is noticing you as they are too busy with their own lives.


----------



## Flaredumbra (Nov 7, 2012)

Funny thing is, I feel I would've written the same title at some point. Though it still happens to me, I've found my ways to manage that feeling. And no, not by avoiding people altogether. I think it has to do with me exposing myself to crowds more often, and just thinking about other stuff as I walk throughout campus. You, just the usual thoughts you have on a drive to school or while going from one room to another at home. Once your thoughts focus less on other's opinions of you,you can feel more calm. Though I do not encourage meds, without first trying other options, I think that's an option. I am on a med, and I feel I am less self conscious with it, and even more talkative. But I keep getting headaches and drowsiness. And if I miss a dose, I feel really dizzy. I actually want to come off from it, but who knows there are plenty of meds that can help (one may work for you). Again, I am not by any means encouraging you take meds, just saying it's an option.


----------

